# The threat of drones



## Wedrownik (Sep 22, 2020)

Something just occured to me: what do we do about drones? In a way they represent probably the biggest threat to survival in a 'wild west' scenario. 

Where am I going with this? Well, folks keep talking about building walls, setting up compounds, being hidden by overgrowth and the like. That is all great, but from up above a lot that is hidden at the ground level is bright shining blinking attention grabbing. And that's just a tip of the iceberg, because not only drones could be used to discover you, they could be used to spy on you, get an idea of your defenses, strength and breach points. Lastly a drone could be used to deliver an explosive to either cripple you in some form, open up your defenses or at the very least distract you from where the real attack will take place.

They are fairly inexpensive and there are quite a few out there and as much as a help or a plane supporting marauders is not something one has to worry about as much, drones are a different story...

So what can be done? Well, for one you could set up jamming but that is mostly directional and you'd have to know which frequency ranges the drone will operate on. It also would take up a fair amount of powder to have the jammer setup. 

Some I bet will say that they will shoot the damn things out of the sky... Well they can be pretty fast, maneuverable and also small making them a hard target to shoot if not even spot....

So are drones something that we just have to hope that we are not going to have to deal with or does anyone have any plan?


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Yep ISIL did some real damage with then during the Battle of Mosul. Had them rigged out to drop bombs and were also used to spot the good guys in on the battle field. Guess we better brush up on shooting skeet or get our own and have a dog fight. 

Godspeed


----------



## Wedrownik (Sep 22, 2020)

CapitalKane49p said:


> Yep ISIL did some real damage with then during the Battle of Mosul. Had them rigged out to drop bombs and were also used to spot the good guys in on the battle field. Guess we better brush up on shooting skeet or get our own and have a dog fight.
> 
> Godspeed


Problem is that with lenses, cameras so efficient , one could fly it near to get the Intel they want making them barely noticeable.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Maybe one of these?????

https://www.droneshield.com/blog-co... is either 2.4,or other dedicated radio bands.

Godspeed


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

CapitalKane49p said:


> Maybe one of these?????
> 
> https://www.droneshield.com/blog-co... is either 2.4,or other dedicated radio bands.
> 
> Godspeed


Did you read the part where they are illegal in the states?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Legal or not. To function you need some one operating them around the clock. Some one checking on you picks the time. Drone defense is a problem. Looking low key all around, inside and outside the fence. Easy to say, harder to do in practice.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Bunker. Deep inside the hidden bunker. :vs_wave:


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

inceptor said:


> Did you read the part where they are illegal in the states?


So is insider trading, influence peddling, fraud, theft of assets, perjury, corruption and participating in an insurrection but that doesn't seem to stop people.

Godspeed


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

My neighbors and I love shooting trap and skeet... my stepson is a very accomplished bird hunter. 

If it get that bad though then we have a ton more problems besides drones.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

CapitalKane49p said:


> So is insider trading, influence peddling, fraud, theft of assets, perjury, corruption and participating in an insurrection but that doesn't seem to stop people.
> 
> Godspeed


But if you are part of the ruling class, the rules only apply if you get on their bad side.

For us serfs, the rules are rigid.


----------



## Wedrownik (Sep 22, 2020)

inceptor said:


> Did you read the part where they are illegal in the states?


So considering that there are major issues causing breakdown of the society the legality of it is not an issue. Problem is that you have to see it and know of the threat to take care of it. Unless you have a huge compound with a lot of people, you are not going to be able to afford to have multiple sentries scanning the skies with these "guns" at the ready. If anything you need a protective "bubble" or a perimeter which would be harder to deploy and would require more resources and could impact your ability to communicate with folks outside of the compound....


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

inceptor said:


> Did you read the part where they are illegal in the states?


Ruling Class.

Bingo!

Now we are cooking with gas. The problem is, we in all Western Democracies have actually given up power to a political elite that does not give a rat's *ss about those they are supposed to represent. If they did we would not have the issues and divisions that are tearing everybody apart. They don't so they play people against each other to maximize their gain. Woooooooooooo horsey.............., don't y'all take me for no commie, leftist, scallywag cuz I'm as about conservative as they are made. I just think our leaders need a little reminder of who they are supposed t be representing.

Godspeed


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Wedrownik said:


> So considering that there are major issues causing breakdown of the society the legality of it is not an issue. Problem is that you have to see it and know of the threat to take care of it. Unless you have a huge compound with a lot of people, you are not going to be able to afford to have multiple sentries scanning the skies with these "guns" at the ready. If anything you need a protective "bubble" or a perimeter which would be harder to deploy and would require more resources and could impact your ability to communicate with folks outside of the compound....


I can see these will be very expensive. Considering they are illegal to own, good luck finding someone to sell it to you if you can afford it.


----------



## Folklore (Apr 6, 2021)

Wedrownik said:


> In a way they represent probably the biggest threat to survival in a 'wild west' scenario.


-- Billy
-- Yes, Harry
-- Who was rushing past us riding a horse?
-- It was the famous Cowboy Elusive Joe.
-- Why is his name is Elusive Joe?
-- Because he doesn't need anyone.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Using a firearm to take down a drone isn't as easy as it seems. There's lots of legal 'solutions' available online, yet even under ideal circumstances the drone is never affected.

The two biggest problems are 1. most people don't know how to shoot correctly up into the air and 2. most people have no idea how high a drone is. Calculating bullet drop when firing horizontally is easy to do, and some can get pretty close without cheat sheets, apps, charts and even BDC reticles. But firing anything more than a 10° off horizontal changes the math so much. Combine that with having no idea what the distance is to the target, and it's pure luck you can even hit one.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Wedrownik said:


> Something just occured to me: what do we do about drones? In a way they represent probably the biggest threat to survival in a 'wild west' scenario.
> 
> Where am I going with this? Well, folks keep talking about building walls, setting up compounds, being hidden by overgrowth and the like. That is all great, but from up above a lot that is hidden at the ground level is bright shining blinking attention grabbing. And that's just a tip of the iceberg, because not only drones could be used to discover you, they could be used to spy on you, get an idea of your defenses, strength and breach points. Lastly a drone could be used to deliver an explosive to either cripple you in some form, open up your defenses or at the very least distract you from where the real attack will take place.
> 
> ...


I had one encroaching on my backyard in a populated area, can’t use a shotgun.

So I bought a spool of fishing line the size of Texas and string it all over my yard.

About a week later I beat that drone to death with a baseball bat after finding it wrapped up in fishing line hanging from a tree.

👍


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I had one encroaching on my backyard in a populated area, can’t use a shotgun.
> 
> So I bought a spool of fishing line the size of Texas and string it all over my yard.
> 
> ...


Problem is, drones can fly higher than trees can grow.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Problem is, drones can fly higher than trees can grow.


Sure they can. Buy a drone to attack the other drone with. 👍

The one I captured can’t fly any longer 👍

How high does google earth fly ? It’ll show me the same thing. But if the drones get low enough,, they’ll pay the price.,


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> The one I captured can’t fly any longer 👍


And you caught it barehanded I'll bet.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

inceptor said:


> And you caught it barehanded I'll bet.


No the fishing line got wrapped up in its propellers. I never touched it until I picked the pieces up to throw away.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

If they are the Civilian drones, most of those operate with standard WIFI frequencies. Never tried it, but it could be fairly simple to build a jammer. The ones I worry about are the Military Grade units. Some of them fly very high, you won't see them or hear them.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Demitri.14 said:


> ..........Some of them fly very high, you won't see them or hear them.


When I'm out with my DJI Phantom 3, I can be just 50 feet above people and they're totally oblivious. Of course, they're not in a defense posture, they're just out jogging or walking the dog. But even the dogs don't pick it up.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Even civilian, hobby type drones usually fly high enough to be out of range for a shotgun.
Even magnum turkey loads are only good for 50 yards max. 150 feet.
Goose hunters have gone as far as using 10 gauge shotguns trying to get better range.


----------



## Captjim_NM (Oct 31, 2020)

I live out in the country, just yell "PULL" and shoot! Drones no problem here.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

The cameras on civilian drones can’t see through the tree canopy on my property and if they fly low enough to get under the trees then so can see them and take several courses of action. Like the fishing line. 

Nothing slips by Tangos cat. She see everything flying, even a gnat in the dark.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Code enforcement has been using them in our area lately.


----------

